# pudelpointer



## wannabefishing (Dec 1, 2003)

anyone have a pudelpointer dog they will be hunting with around the lisbon nd area? would love to see one work in the field befroe buying into this breed.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a wirehair, which is like a gray pudelpointer...but better :wink: Hunt around the Lisbon area... If you're interested, I could swing by sometime.


----------



## wannabefishing (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks for offer. kinda got my mind made up on the PP pup. maybe once deer season is done we can go out.


----------

